# puppy bites



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2018)

i got a 2 month old puppy that continues to bite -we slap him with a piece of paper and he still does it----he is boston terrier and englishbull----- any suggestions


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2018)

H:e's still a baby.  I think all puppies  like to  nibble on stuff.  Be kind to him.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

Does he need some chew toys maybe?


----------



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2018)

he has loads of chew toys plus a stuff monkey


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

twinkles said:


> he has loads of chew toys plus a stuff monkey



LOL, I guess you taste better!


----------



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2018)

senior yum yum lol


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2018)

What about trying a spray bottle filled with water?
Spray puppy when he/she  bites.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

They stop after awhile, just keep removing yourself from the "attack" it's puppy instinct to "mouth" you or play bite like they do to their moms and litter mates. They grow out of it. Just keep shoes away from them.

The spray may help, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2018)

Please don't ever hit a puppy with anything, even lightly, scolding should be avoided too.  Positive training is _very _effective.  The puppy only knows what you teach him, he wants to please you, he is teething and needing to chew on something, you just have to be the leader and teacher to let him know what he can and can't chew on.

I have stopped my puppies from being too mouthy and biting  in the past by having some small rawhide bones in my pocket at all  times around the house.  I'd have one and so would my husband.

Immediately when the pup started biting  my hand or my pants, I'd firmly say "No! You chew this!", while putting  the small rawhide bone in the dog's mouth.  As soon as he tired of it  and moved on to something else, I'd pick it up and put it in my pocket  for the next "lesson".  Best never to leave a dog alone unattended with a  rawhide, especially a puppy.

Everyone in the house has to be on the same page with this training for  it to be effective, if everyone corrects the dog and gives an immediate  replacement to bite on, the  dog will soon learn.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Please don't ever hit a puppy with anything, even lightly, scolding should be avoided too.  Positive training is _very _effective.  The puppy only knows what you teach him, he wants to please you, he is teething and needing to chew on something, you just have to be the leader and teacher to let him know what he can and can't chew on.
> 
> I have stopped my puppies from being too mouthy and biting  in the past by having some small rawhide bones in my pocket at all  times around the house.  I'd have one and so would my husband.
> 
> ...



Strongly agree.  NEVER hit a puppy or a dog with anything.  It does nothing but teach them to fear you.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

Agree,l do not hit the poor dog.  If anything firmly grab his muzzle and say "NO" . But he will outgrow it.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

*You should have done your research before getting a puppy*

I'm sorry to sound maternalistic , but I've seen people get a new puppy with no clue as to what to do.  They are not toys.  How old are you?


----------



## MaggieM (Apr 22, 2018)

Please read what SeaBreeze is saying.  What you are doing is scarring that innocent puppy and it is learning to not trust you.

ALL PUPPIES BITE!

It is how they explore the world .. they don't have hands !    They also have teething issues.

Do NOT yell at that puppy.  Gently encourage it to chew on other things.  Offer it a chew toy of some sort.

If you can't handle this responsibility ... PLEASE find a new home for this puppy because the road you are traveling at this time with this puppy will not be beneficial to it or to you.



SeaBreeze said:


> Please don't ever hit a puppy with anything, even lightly, scolding should be avoided too.  Positive training is _very _effective.  The puppy only knows what you teach him, he wants to please you, he is teething and needing to chew on something, you just have to be the leader and teacher to let him know what he can and can't chew on.
> 
> I have stopped my puppies from being too mouthy and biting  in the past by having some small rawhide bones in my pocket at all  times around the house.  I'd have one and so would my husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meringue (Apr 22, 2018)

I was told when a puppy nips/bites to just give out a shriek/yelp, as his litter mates would have done. It worked with my dogs, they soon realised that what they were doing hurt me.


----------

